# Cyclocross in Seattle



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey everyone. I just moved up here to seattle about a month and a half ago, and I want to get into cyclocross a little. But the problem is that I live downtown, and my cyclocross bike is the only form of reliable transportation that I have. Do y'all know of any local parks close to downtown where I could go to ride around and practice dismounting and all the other stuff that I should know how to do before I try my first race? Believe me, I have no problem with looking like an idiot, I just don't want to show off my natural tendencies too much.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Blue 58 (Aug 6, 2008)

*I-5*

You could check out the new I-5 Colonnade Bike Park. There's some tamer stuff there than is depicted on this YouTube clip...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhFMfiUHUkg


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Another few options would be to head up to Greenlake/Woodland Park Zoo area. There's often 'crossers out on Wednesday night practicing in the early season.

Two other choices (much further away) are St. Edwards park (mile or 2 out of Kenmore off the B-G trail) or hit up the Wednesday night 'cross practice sessions out at Marymoor park.

Cheers, and hope to see you at the races! 
You may want to hit up the Cyclocross section of this forum as well!
-epicxt


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

Crosstoberfest is this saturday at St Edwards Park. I ran it as a first CX race last year and it has some pretty tough single track and some off camber stuff but is a blast. It would be an easy ride up the burke gilman, take a right on Juanita drive and it is up the hill on the right (Bastyr College / St Edwards Park, same thing). Last year I only remember one set of barrier, one sand pit, and some trick off camber turns around tree roots being the bike handling issues. The single tracks is tough if I am in front of you and freak going into one of the corners.
Its a great event and doesn't require a license


----------

